# what a waste.



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

haven't gun hunted on my farm yet this year so after hunting a buddies farm with my dad this morning we come back to my place around 3 pm so I thought what the heck I'll go out behind the house for the last part of the afternoon. Well about 40 yards up the treeline from the house I found a nice buck laying dead half covered with snow. I think it was shot on a neighboring farm and made it to my place. There was a gunshot wound through the guts and the coyotes already had chewed on the hind quarters. I called the game warden and he actually come out. He asked what i wanted to do since it wasn't salvageable. I told him I wanted the rack so he wrote up a ticket for the antlers since I already filled my buck tag. It's a shame, he was a big bodied deer all that meat gone to the damn coyotes. In the Morning I'm gonna drag the carcass out to the back of the property and away from the house and garage. It doesn't surprise me the way some of these guys just fling lead with out making an effort to get a clean shot. Here's pics.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thats a shame.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

thats 2 bad I would do anything to kill a buck like that lol.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Whoever shot that buck and didn't find it is bummed out.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I hadn't been around home much this week so I haven't had time to watch for trespassers. I went across the road last night to my neighbors to show him the rack and tell him about finding that deer, and he told me Monday around 11 am he was out tending his cows and he heard a volley of shots come from over my way. He knew I wasn't home because I left to hunt a little around 8am Monday because I had to get the kids on the bus and said he'd seen me leave. So he drove over and went back to look and see if he could see anyone. He said there were two guys walking the treeline that borders my hayfield and my woods. He asked them if they had permission and they said yes so he asked to see it and they started giving him the run around so he told them to leave that he knew I didn't give permission. I think maybe they shot him but it's really hard to say. I only have a little over 10 acres and it's surrounded on 3 sides by large pieces of private property that I don't have permission to hunt. I don't really see the need to come here when 90% of the properties around me are better. My little chunk is a choke point or funnel so to speak. Maybe they shot it on a bordering property and were tracking it, i don't know but I wish they had said something if they were I would have let them look for it, hell I'd have helped them. But I don't know if it was them or not. It just bothers me that it's going to waste, it doesn't matter whether it's a buck or a doe, waste is waste. But I wasn't home and my neighbor isn't one to just let people wonder at will through here. We watch out for each others home and land when one of us it away. So I really can't fault him for making them leave. But I do know had they said they were tracking a deer Tim would have called me and asked me if they could look for it and he'd have stayed with them to help.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Thats a real damn shame ! I will never understand what makes a hunter or hunters do dumb s**t like that !


----------



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

Can you imagine how many dead or wounded deer are in the woods this week,hunted public on monday,heard numerous volleys of 10-15 shots at a time,its mind boggling how many people shoot at running deer,just hoping to get lucky!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

My son saw a decnt 6 point hobbling along thru the woods. He could tell it was shot at the base of the neck on top of the shoulders. He decided to put it out of it's misery and tag it. Most of it will be useable. I was glad he did the right thing.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

I too have put down wounded deer and tagged out. Good to hear that others do the same.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I only have 35 acres of land but for the past 3 weeks I have found a doe and two butn bucks, really pisses you off coming across the bodies. This evening I hunted for a little while and seen a doe dragging her front leg, She was out of range and I tried to get closer, but up the hill she went to a neighbooring property. One of the little bucks was shot in the hind quarter and the shot was so low that it cut the bottom of the stomach.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

It's a shame, (wounded deer), but with a couple hundred thousand hunters in the woods, it's inevitable. There's no worse feeling than shooting a deer, finding a blood trail, and spending hours looking for the deer only to come up empty handed. My group finds dead deer on the woods we hunt every year.

Trespassing is another thing. I don't know how guys think they have the right to hunt wherever they want.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Bad shots are a part of hunting. Every one has made one a time or two it happens. It is very sad to see dead or wounded deer in the woods. I hate seeing just as much as you guys but it is part of hunting. People make bad shots, mis judge leads, etc., etc.
Spent what seemed like hours looking for a deer yesterday that was hit on a drive in the front shoulder. We wound up finding her under a pile of grape vines where she drug herself up into. We circled the same area for nearly an hour but could not find any tracks leaving the area. Here she crawled under a huge pile of vines to expire like a rabbit would hide. Very strange.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Ya always hear about "the big one that got away" I've been there. a few yrs back... I asked neighboring farmer to keep an eye out on his property for a buck i had shot during the first week of november. I had asked to walk his property to maybe find him.. After he said he wouldnt allow me and no evidence of him going on his property to begin with I showed him trail camera pictures of the deer and asked if he had found it to please give me a call I had a weeks vacation and spent the remainder of my vacation looking for the buck that had went into the thickest part of the property. Months went by and after not filling my tag for the season the big buck had still been in my mind..as usual went out shed hunting. As i went out in Febuary I just happen to stumble across him with my arrow still in the cavity and the horns wacked off. Im assuming the neighbor while **** hunting or just tresspassing looking for the buck i had shot had stumbled across him and wacked the antlers off. 


I wish there were ethical hunters out there that would be courteous to check with neighbors and ask around to see if maybe the buck you have found is someone elses. Without giving to much information away.. you might be suprised onto the descriptions that someone may give you onto the buck you have found.. Could been a young boy or girl that had shot it.. and or a guy/woman that is suffering from a life threatning illness wouldnt that be such a gift for someone to recover a deer for them. In many cases this never happens and often who ever it falls in front of becomes the new owner...... kind of like opening day of pheasant releases!


----------

